# What clamp or system to embroider Cowboy boots?



## mcadoo1995 (Jun 20, 2011)

Could anyone advise me on how some embroidery shops are embroidering cowboy boots? We have all top of the line clamps, devices, hoops and cannot figure out how to do them, and I personally want to do them for my self more so than the public..  There has to be a trick! Thanks so much for any advise!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I can't visualize how you can embroider cowboy boots after they are made. Maybe a small design right at the top of the boot. Stitching through the thick boot leather will be a challenge. Whatever design you use should be digitized specifically for leather.


----------



## mcadoo1995 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you have a Pinterest, they are on there and I've seen on fb where a shop is taking them in and embroidering them.... I'm like you, idk how they are doing them, but they are. :/ we've tried everything, but they won't even go around the return once we clamp them. I rise horses myself, so it's driving me crazy because I want to do them for myself!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I know there is a circle hoop like a hat hoop for legs on pants for some machines. Maybe it is something like that. contact your machine OEM and see if they have something like that.


----------



## mcadoo1995 (Jun 20, 2011)

lizziemaxine said:


> I can't visualize how you can embroider cowboy boots after they are made. Maybe a small design right at the top of the boot. Stitching through the thick boot leather will be a challenge. Whatever design you use should be digitized specifically for leather.


Thanks Jane, I have a Tajima. Still researching


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I think you are on the right path when you refer to a clamp. I don't think a hoop will work with most boats because of the multiple layers unless you get one of those magnetic hoops. I would suggest calling Hoop Tech directly and ask for their guidance. They will probably recommend you the ITCS1 - http://www.hooptechproducts.com/itcs1.html.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't think hooping or clamping are as much an issue as is the room for the arms of the machine to move around in the boot. And, the thickness of the leather.


----------



## mcadoo1995 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, I know a hoop wouldn't work by no means, but so not get out enough to
Know what is out there on the market anyone just want a pair of monogrammed boots for myselfore than anything!!!'  thanks!


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Tajima has a cylindrical hoop that might work


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Maybe the Tajima Small Cylinder frames? But they way they clamp closed would never work on a boot but you might get creative and strap it closed.

It would really help if you'd put up pictures or a link to what you are talking about.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Could they be embroidering a patch and then sewing it on to the boots?


----------



## mcadoo1995 (Jun 20, 2011)

DAGuide said:


> I think you are on the right path when you refer to a clamp. I don't think a hoop will work with most boats because of the multiple layers unless you get one of those magnetic hoops. I would suggest calling Hoop Tech directly and ask for their guidance. They will probably recommend you the ITCS1 - EMS/HOOP TECH - Hoops.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Mark


I have this clamping system, and won't work.


----------



## Monogrammarkets (Mar 28, 2013)

I use Fast Frames to embroider the calf/top part of the boots.


----------



## MrB541 (Jan 30, 2013)

Perhaps they are taking the top part of the boot apart then sewing it back together after they embroider it? Just a thought.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Most of what you are seeing is done BEFORE the boot is put together. You could do some limited embroidery work after a boot is made using some things like a shoe clamp but that would be very limited on where you could monogam the boots. 

You would never do the Toe or heel area of the boot. When you see those areas done that was done on flat leather that had been cut to make the boot. After the embroidery is done on the flat leather then they put the leather together to make the boot. Just like panel programs on hats.

I have seen, tested and played with just about every gadget on the market for doing embroidery and I own pocket frames, clamping systems and even a shoe clamp which is our newest gadget and believe me alot of what you are seeing is not possible unless its done BEFORE the boots are assembled not after.

If I really wanted to offer this service I would start looking for a domestic boot company to team up with where they could ship me the boot panels, then after I decorated them I could ship them back and they could put them together for me to make the final product. if you find the right boot company they may be willing to work with you in this fashion. 

Also practice on leather before you do boots. It requires special digitizing and special needles to do properly.


----------



## italem (Aug 23, 2011)

Rick is right again. Where do you find the time to reply such technicaly complete answers to each thread ?


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the very kind words. 

I am a VERY lucky guy and I will be the first one to admit it and I also type pretty darn fast !

My better half (Jill) overseas the entire production side of our business which allows me to do the "Creative Stuff" which is what I enjoy !

Add to the above the luxury of us being associated with ZSK embroidery machines for the past 8 to 10 years which in turn opens up the doors for me to have access to some high tech tools to play with and a support team at ZSK that has generations of experience. Some of the staff in Germany are simply Amazing in their knowledge about this industry.

Top if off that we have a GREAT staff of people that do their jobs in a fashion that sometimes allows me the time to work on creative projects and techinical details which is what I enjoy doing.

Personally I think we work in a pretty fun industry !


----------

